# Bathsheba, and David on the roof



## Jack K (Jan 29, 2011)

The most thought-provoking questions often come from 6-year-olds...

The What's-your-favorite-Bible-story thread brought up the child's question, "What was Bathsheba doing taking a bath outside?" This got me thinking, "What was David doing on the roof of his palace?"

Can we assume that the palace roof was higher than other structures surrounding it, giving a person up there a view inside spaces that most folks would've thought were private?

Can we further assume that David had noticed this?

So is it possible, or even likely, that he went up on his roof in the first place expecting that a voyeuristic moment might present itself?

I've always told this story, and heard it told, as if David was innocently on his roof and -oops!- he just happened to see Bathsheba and was smitten. But might his initial sin have been more intentional than that; a little "harmless curiosity" that snowballed? What do you say?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 29, 2011)

I have no doubt David knew of the "advantages" of his roof. Both for right and wrong purposes.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 29, 2011)

I think wrong motives must also be considered for Bathsheba as well:



> She came to him, and he slept with her.



Nothing is said of resistance or even hesitancy on her part.


----------



## TimV (Jan 29, 2011)

In areas where it doesn't rain much roofs are used as a room. We have them here in our town. Everyone knows everyone else uses roofs as an extra room, and everyone around you can see you. David used his room for the same reason anyone else here is in the room where they are sitting right now. If a woman who's husband has been gone a long time takes a bath out on her front lawn, she wants to be seen.


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2011)

Jack K said:


> So is it possible, or even likely, that he went up on his roof in the first place expecting that a voyeuristic moment might present itself?



I'd give him the benefit of the doubt - that he went up there to catch a breeze. It was apparently a warm spring day, and it was probably getting stuffy inside.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe he thought going up on the roof solved all his problems, like this guy:
YouTube - James Taylor - Up On The Roof


----------



## PointingToChrist (Jan 29, 2011)

David was neglecting the duties of a king, that he was supposed to be out in battle, directing his army.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I always thought and preached it as a warning against not being and doing what one is meant to be - as the saying goes (not a theological saying!) "the devil makes work for idle hands".

Still doesn't explain why Bathsheba was taking a bath on the roof though!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 29, 2011)

One of the sins forbidden in the 7th Commandment in the LC is idleness; David was neglecting his duty as King and remaining at home when h should have been prosecuting his calling with his army.


----------

